# Carb gel or jelly babies?



## Gingerbreadman (1 Oct 2015)

What is the difference between a carb gel and a handful of jelly babies really? The latter makes me feel like a "sinner" because it is not "industry approved". 

Am I just a victim of marketing?


----------



## Spinney (1 Oct 2015)

yes...


----------



## ianrauk (1 Oct 2015)

You are a victim of marketing.

Stick to your Jelly Babies.


----------



## vickster (1 Oct 2015)

Gels have the texture of snot, jelly babies taste good and you can bite their heads off 

I favour haribo over bassetts, smaller, not as sweet and you don't end up with icing sugar all over your black Lycra shorts

And you get a big bag for the price of a single tube of snot!

Industry approved, are you a pro rider? Otherwise you are a victim of marketing bollocks

And if you do decide to waste your money on gels, take the bloody wrappers home with you or put in the nearest bin, don't just litter the countryside with them!


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Oct 2015)

I had a gel the other day. A freebie. It was, IMO, OK. Not like snot or wallpaper paste at all. Not as nice as Haribo Tangfastics, but not bad at all.

(And yes, @vickster I took the wrapper home with me  )


----------



## vickster (1 Oct 2015)

I can't even gag them down when they are free! I have a bunch of them in a box in the kitchen...I expect they'll sit there until out of date!


----------



## PMarkey (1 Oct 2015)

Jelly baby's for the win you can even pick up a packet at the corner shop,village mini market,newsagents,petrol station or super market try that with energy gels


----------



## winjim (1 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Stick to your Jelly Babies


If they're in your jersey pocket and you're a bit sweaty then yes, you do.


----------



## martint235 (1 Oct 2015)

Wine gums are better


----------



## MiK1138 (1 Oct 2015)

Haribos every day of the week


----------



## theloafer (1 Oct 2015)

Tesco`s brand jelly babies are......


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (1 Oct 2015)

Really think this all this stuff about energy gels, isotonic drinks, recovery potions etc is just marketing bullsh*t. Had a whole wedge of energy gels given away to me during the summer. Fine if you like the taste of toothpaste!

Unless you're a pro rider don't really see the need; eat normally, and take stuff with you that you enjoy eating if you're gonna be riding for more than a couple of hours at a time.


----------



## mjr (1 Oct 2015)

vickster said:


> I favour haribo over bassetts, smaller, not as sweet


But hariboids take _forever_ to chew and then my jaw aches and I start to doubt whether I'm recovering the chewing energy... Any jelly babies are better.





Joshua Plumtree said:


> Had a whole wedge of energy gels given away to me during the summer. Fine if you like the taste of toothpaste!


NSFW: Someone once described them as what he imagined it would taste like if you gave a tellytubby a BJ and I've never quite been able to shake that perfect summary from my mind. Not that I eat gels after... shall we say side-effects... well, more rear-effects. Not good. Back to the retro dextrose tablets for the times when jelly babies are just too slow!



Joshua Plumtree said:


> Really think this all this stuff about energy gels, isotonic drinks, recovery potions etc is just marketing bullsh*t.


Isotonic drinks? You mean an Erdinger blue?


----------



## poynedexter (4 Oct 2015)

i would use gels only when racing, because they are easy to eat, easy to get out of a pocket and they work. i'm usually breathing out my #@£e so cant be faffing about chewing stuff. on a 60 mile race i'll probably use 3 or 4 after the half way point. oh, and drink water.

on every other time i ride a bike i eat something like: buttered fruit loaf, toast n peanut butter, bananas. doesnt matter if its a training run, a social spin or sportive. oh, and drink water.


----------



## Mrs M (4 Oct 2015)

Jelly tots


----------



## ufkacbln (4 Oct 2015)

This thread is appalling

Why are we being ageist?

What is wrong with Jellyatrics?







Brought out as a limited edition for the 90th Anniversary and then returned due to popular demand


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Oct 2015)

I prefer my carbo loading to be deep fried and covered in salt. Possibly accompanied by ham and fried eggs, and a hop and malt based recovery drink


----------



## Bobby Mhor (4 Oct 2015)

TheDoctor said:


> I prefer my carbo loading to be deep fried and covered in salt. Possibly accompanied by ham and fried eggs, and a hop and malt based recovery drink


I'm with @TheDoctor


----------

